# 2011 VW Routan List of changes



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*New Engine*

New 283hp 3.6L V6 motor replaces 3.8L V6 and 4.0L V6 motors


*Exterior*

Black Roof rack standard on SE and SEL

Deep Claret Metallic replaces Pomegranate Red

17” Michelin tires replace Bridgestone tires

Fog lights standard on all SEL models


*Interior*

Sierra Stone (darker beige) interior replaces Ceylon Beige

Vienna leather replaces Nappa leather for a higher- quality feel with more grain and texture.

"Pillow-Top" armrest standard for driver and front passenger

Radio improvements including iPod adapter

Radio button layout improved with better functionality and "talk" button closer to driver's reach

Bluetooth standard with audio streaming and phone book download

New option to get a single-screen RSE on SE ( SE with RSE gets 2)

Sirius travel link added to Navigation

Knee airbag added to driver’s side

Thorax airbag added to front seats

New steering wheel design with additional multi-function controls (no multi- function controls on S)

Head restraints modified on all three rows of seating to comply with new regulations

Perforated leatherette seating in first row

Captain's chairs	replace bench seating in 2nd row on S-trim Routan

Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats

Distance lines added to rear-view camera

Burl wood (simulated) added as standard on SEL premium 

Fuel optimization ECO switch allowing driver to increase fuel economy


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

It sounds like I am going to wish I waited for 2011. They finally fixed the skimming on the SEL model (roof rack, fogs, better controls, etcetera).


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Great updates. I haven't had a chance yet to go get the 2011 brochure. Sounds like the Routan got a nice set of updates for 2011. The new engine and interior refinements are winners...as are some of the changes to the SEL trim package.

Hopefully the 2011 sells well.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Finally we get to see the "upgrades". Thanks iPinch for listing those. It is an impressive list, a bit of safety enhancements too. I like the Michelins (Dodge was already using them I think), Fogs, pillow top arm rests (assumed for the swing down, have to see if they're upgradable), a grainer leather would have been nice but the smooth leather is growing on me. Bring on the sticker price, you can't add all that safety and not squeeze for more money, although by going to a standard engine that might bring the cost back down to current MSRP.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you mind posting some pictures from the interior - such as the new steering wheel and dash updates?


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

> Captain's chairs	replace bench seating in 2nd row on S-trim Routan


yeah, the bench was not too attractive... nice change!



> Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats


:thumbup: about time! Until today I don't get the logic behind fixed 2nd row seats in a minivan -- for me it is probably the most disappointing (lack of) feature on the Routan.



> Radio button layout improved with better functionality and "talk" button closer to driver's reach


:facepalm: yeah, that was another one of those "what the heck were they thinking"... Today, the location of the talk button makes the feature almost unusable for the driver (at least very inconvenient)!

good news for 2011 owners!


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice- can't wait to see the pictures either! 

So long as the center stack layout hasn't dramatically changed, I'm thinking the new "RER" version of this radio with the better features will be a plug and play upgrade for all of us currently driving one.  

Roof rails and sliding 2nd row would have been nice- most of the other things beyond the powertrain are not really deal breakers imho, especially considering how cheap any current shoppers will be able get on remaining 2010's. Either way it's still one of the best bang for your buck vans out there.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

On the allpar site it states ride height dropped approximately .3" for better economy!! Why the heck cant we convince eibach or H&R to make some lowering springs for us!!! I would love to drop the van 1"


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Wow! Thanks, Jay. 

Now I am wondering if the new steering wheel will work properly on my 2010 SE. The new radio sounds great, too.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that picture. I really like the new steering wheel. Looks more VW than the previous one. And while I didn't think I would like the wood trim - with the darker tan color it looks nice and adds an upscale look to the interior of the SEL Premium. Combined with the new 3.6L DOHC V6 engine...this is shaping up to be a very nice minivan.


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

so what really has changed from the SEL and SEL PREMIUM other then engine?


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

FCPorto said:


> so what really has changed from the SEL and SEL PREMIUM other then engine?


 I have listed the changes to the SEL and SEL Premium...as you can see it was a lot more than just the engine...although just the engine would have been a significant improvement over the 2010 and worth the weight and cost to get the 2011 van. The 2011 vans are a significant improvement in content and quality over the 2010's...even though the look is the same. 

New Engine 

New 283hp 3.6L V6 motor replaces 3.8L V6 and 4.0L V6 motors 


Exterior 

Black Roof rack standard on SEL 

Deep Claret Metallic replaces Pomegranate Red 

17” Michelin tires replace Bridgestone tires 

Fog lights standard on all SEL models 


Interior 

Sierra Stone (darker beige) interior replaces Ceylon Beige 

Vienna leather replaces Nappa leather for a higher- quality feel with more grain and texture. 

"Pillow-Top" armrest standard for driver and front passenger 

Radio improvements including iPod adapter 

Radio button layout improved with better functionality and "talk" button closer to driver's reach 

Bluetooth standard with audio streaming and phone book download 

Sirius travel link added to Navigation 

Knee airbag added to driver’s side 

Thorax airbag added to front seats 

New steering wheel design with additional multi-function controls 

Head restraints modified on all three rows of seating to comply with new regulations 

Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats 

Distance lines added to rear-view camera 

Burl wood (simulated) added as standard on SEL premium 

Fuel optimization ECO switch allowing driver to increase fuel economy


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

iPinch said:


> *New Engine*
> 
> New 283hp 3.6L V6 motor replaces 3.8L V6 and 4.0L V6 motors


 The new motor would've been nice. :wave: 



iPinch said:


> *Exterior*
> 
> Black Roof rack standard on SE and SEL
> 
> ...


 Got better aerodynamics without the roof rack, I got the color I wanted (Neptune Blue), the tires I can change later, and I got the dealer to install fog lights as part of the deal. :thumbup: 



iPinch said:


> *Interior*
> 
> Sierra Stone (darker beige) interior replaces Ceylon Beige
> 
> ...


 I like my lighter beige interior color and I like the Nappa leather I got. The "pillow" top armrest in my '02 Jetta might as well be hard plastic the way it has worn, so I'm just happy to have my own arm rest and not share with my wife. :laugh: I don't have an iPod, but the new control layout with the buttons on the wheel would've been nice. I got bluetooth and the dual-screen RSE. Travel link would've been nice. I'm happy with the number and placement of the airbags I have. Better headrests would've been welcome as well as the second row seat adjustment. Can't say either way about the distance lines. Love the aluminum trim I have but the fuel optimization ECO switch REALLY would've been nice. :facepalm: 



iPinch said:


>


 No change outside, and the same cluster while Dodge and Chrysler get new ones??? Not to downplay the 2011's, but overall I am happy I didn't wait since I got $7k off the sticker price + Monster Mats and Fog Lights included. Just my $.02 :biggrinsanta:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I keep milling these "enhancements" over and over, and I know earlier I said it is an impressive list, but when you get down to it it's not all what it may be cracked up to be. The only real dissapointment for me would have been if it got the cluster upgrade and steering wheel. These are just my opinions, and I'm not trying to justify my 2010 either. Comparing the 2010 and the 2011 side by side I couldn't justify the 2011(at 2010 discounts VS full MSRP), or until they get into the dump mode for the 2012's then the 2012 speculation will be buzzing. They can only keep making these vans better every year, and when VW makes their own, they should have a very good handle on what sells and how much they can command for the price, but to capture the market or atleast a piece of it the price has to be obtainable by most. 

*New 283hp 3.6L V6 motor replaces 3.8L V6 and 4.0L V6 motors* 
Nice for the technology and HP from it, but not for getting the same mileage 

*Black Roof rack standard on SEL* 
Prefer rackless look with the option of adding my Thule rack 

*17” Michelin tires replace Bridgestone tires* 
Would have been better than the Turanzas 

*Fog lights standard on all SEL models* 
Would have been nice but the cost is pretty low for adding them on. 

*Sierra Stone (darker beige) interior replaces Ceylon Beige* 
They could change it to any shade of tan or brown, and I still would have prefered Black , but took Grey. 

*Vienna leather replaces Nappa leather for a higher- quality feel with more grain and texture.* 
The smooth leather is growing on me, and after Steveaut's research finding on the vienna possibly being a cheaper leather, I now love the Nappa. 

*"Pillow-Top" armrest standard for driver and front passenger* 
Still would love to see how they are made and if they can upgrade mine possibly 

*Radio improvements including iPod adapter* 
No matter what they do to the RER radio the new CH550 Lockpick is blowing that away with all the iControl stuff that is included with that. You can even stream NETFLIX from your iPhone to the RER, you probably can't do that with the stock RER!!!!!!!! It makes me want to go get an iWhatever and I loath Apple. Just wish coastaltech would support the Droid phones. 
http://www.coastaletech.com/CHR550.htm 

*Radio button layout improved with better functionality and "talk" button closer to driver's reach* 
No problem for me, I have a large wingspan and actually find everything with in reach comfortably. 

*Bluetooth standard with audio streaming and phone book download* 
Nice for the lower trim models that don't have BT, but my phone already loads my phonebook, only cool thing would be is the BT streaming. 

*New option to get a single-screen RSE on SE ( SE with RSE gets 2)* 
Prefer the dual screen 

*Sirius travel link added to Navigation* 
I already get all this from my phone and apps, why would I pay for it?????? 

*Knee airbag added to driver’s side* 
Any extra air bag would be wanted, but they already have the 5-Star crash test rating 

*Thorax airbag added to front seats* 
Same as the knee air bag 

*New steering wheel design with additional multi-function controls (no multi- function controls on S)* 
Would have been nice, but not a deal breaker 

*Head restraints modified on all three rows of seating to comply with new regulations* 
Was going to be done anyway due to regulations 

*Perforated leatherette seating in first row* 
Assuming the leatherette is for a lower trim model? 

*Captain's chairs replace bench seating in 2nd row on S-trim Routan* 
They shouldn't have even put a bench in anyway 

*Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats* 
I guess this may have been nice but the seats are already all the way back, and at 6'2" the back isn't all that bad(maybe on a long trip) 

*Distance lines added to rear-view camera* 
Cool feature, but I think it may also be added with the lockpick module 

*Burl wood (simulated) added as standard on SEL premium* 
Big negative---wood belongs in buildings not cars. If you look at the brochure they left the gauge cluster trim on there and put the burl wood under it--weird in my eyes. 

*Fuel optimization ECO switch allowing driver to increase fuel economy* 
You just have to learn foot control.


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

58kafer said:


> I keep milling these "enhancements" over and over, and I know earlier I said it is an impressive list, but when you get down to it it's not all what it may be cracked up to be. The only real dissapointment for me would have been if it got the cluster upgrade and steering wheel. These are just my opinions, and I'm not trying to justify my 2010 either. Comparing the 2010 and the 2011 side by side I couldn't justify the 2011(at 2010 discounts VS full MSRP), or until they get into the dump mode for the 2012's then the 2012 speculation will be buzzing. They can only keep making these vans better every year, and when VW makes their own, they should have a very good handle on what sells and how much they can command for the price, but to capture the market or atleast a piece of it the price has to be obtainable by most.


 No offense but I would say that you are trying to justify your 2010 purchase. We held off on the 2010 purchase despite the cost savings due to the fact that many upgrades were coming. The biggest of which is the engine. You state that you don't see much of an upgrade - when in actuality - it is a huge upgrade. The DOHC 3.6 engine is smoother and more powerful and finally has a proper DOHC design. And all the improvements in power do not cost anything at the fuel pump. Why wouldn't you want that? And if you are buying the S or SE - it is even a bigger improvement as it is worlds better than the ancient POS 3.8L OHV engine - both in power and in fuel economy. 

As to the other improvements - style issues are subjective. I agree that the wood trim is out of place - but that is only on the SEL Premium not the SEL. As for the tires, foglamps, adjustable 2nd row seats, upgraded steering wheel, stereo controls, added airbags and "pillow top" armrests - these are all needed things to help the Routan justify its premium badge. 

I am glad that VW hasn't bailed on the minivan segment. The only thing I regret is that the Routan didn't get the instrument cluster that the cheaper Dodge and similarly priced T&C have. All in all - I think the 2011 Routan is still one of the best on the market. Not quite the overall package of the Odyssey - but better than the rest of the segment. And the 2011 model is better than the 2010 model hands down - for the powertrain, functional and safety improvements they made to the van. 

Still on my wish list - for VW to offer wheels similar to the show car back when it was introduced. That all black van looked sharp with those large wheels. Bring that and the updated instrument cluster and the Routan would be just about perfect.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

I managed to extract these from the 2011 catalog now available at the VW dealerships.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I am very grateful I purchased the 2010 Routan SE that I did (and no, I am not just trying to justify the purchase). 

1. Ltd edition Neptune Blue exterior on my 2010. A major plus and the only color besides PG red I liked. (The new red appears to be way to dark). 

2. I HATE any kind of holes in my seats, so the new perf. seats would have been a big neg... probably the deal breaker. I also disliked the cloth in the 2009 SE. For me, the 2010 fake leather seats are perfect, given that there were to many negatives with the SEL (towing package for one and reduced headroom with unwanted sun roof for 2) so real leather was not an option. 

3. My van has a gray interior, but if it had the beige I would have much preferred the lighter beige on the 2010 to the darker color on the 2011. 

4. I do not want a roof rack. (2010 wins again) 

5. For $135 I was able to add the fog lights to my 2010. 

6. For about $200 I was able to add the premium center console. (Thus with 5 and 6 I got what I wanted from the SEL premium for under $350 and a couple of hours work) 


Of no value to me on the 2011: 

1. Vienna leather (If I had the SEL I would have preferred the smooth Nappa leather from 2010) 
2. Pillow top armrest - will have to wait and see on this one 
3. Single screen RSE? Either you want RSE or you don't... no half way for me. 
4. No need for Sirius at all much less travel link. 
5. New air bags for thorax and knee. 
6. Fore/aft adjustment on the middle row seats. 
7. Wood grain trim on SEL premium 
8. No need for bluetooth audio streaming or phonebook 
9. Distance lines for rear camera (the darn thing is already so out of focus, esp when compared to the one on the Tiguan and Touareg so the lines will add no value) 

Of possible/probable value: 

1. New engine. (The 3.8 is more than adequate for me, but I was impressed with the new 3.6 when I test drove the new Grand Cherokee) 

2. Controls on the steering wheel. (hoping this will be a direct swap into my 2010) 

3. Improved Radio including iPod adaptor and better button layout... (hopefully this will be a direct swap into my 2010) 

4. Michelin tires may be an improvement, depending on which ones they use. For me, 19" wheel with Pirelli PZeros are a better option. 

Bottom line: I love my 2010 Routan and our 2003 Eurovan was getting long in the tooth. I am very glad I purchased the 2010, esp given the massive rebates (9K+ off sticker).


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

Agree with pretty much everything you say luckeydoug1 - While I would LOVE your Neptune, I do have to say I'm a little psyched that Antigua is no longer an option either!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

2005cts said:


> No offense but I would say that you are trying to justify your 2010 purchase. We held off on the 2010 purchase despite the cost savings due to the fact that many upgrades were coming. The biggest of which is the engine. You state that you don't see much of an upgrade - when in actuality - it is a huge upgrade. The DOHC 3.6 engine is smoother and more powerful and finally has a proper DOHC design. And all the improvements in power do not cost anything at the fuel pump. Why wouldn't you want that? And if you are buying the S or SE - it is even a bigger improvement as it is worlds better than the ancient POS 3.8L OHV engine - both in power and in fuel economy.
> 
> As to the other improvements - style issues are subjective. I agree that the wood trim is out of place - but that is only on the SEL Premium not the SEL. As for the tires, foglamps, adjustable 2nd row seats, upgraded steering wheel, stereo controls, added airbags and "pillow top" armrests - these are all needed things to help the Routan justify its premium badge.
> 
> ...


 None taken, I was extensively searching for either a leftover 2010 Pearl White Saturn Outlook XR or a 2010 Pearl White Acadia, then I remembered the Routan SE we had for a loaner for 2 weeks while the dealer bodyshop had our 05 Wagon in for repair. I was impressed by the 3.8. Our stipulation for a new vehicle was: White body color,Heated Leather, Sunroof, DVD, NAV, Backup Cam, Tow Package and the all important 3rd Row. I didn't care what flavor it was but, it was going to be either German or American---I won't own a an Asian car (no matter how good the deal, just ain't gonna happen!) We got the best of both with the Routan! When we bought our SEL in October I was ready to purchase THEN, not wait for the 2011's to come out. I don't play the wait and see game for anything, I strike while the iron is hot. If you knew me you would know that I don't look back at the shoulda, woulda, coulda's, life is too short. I did all my research and pulled the trigger and never looked back. 

The 3.6 is a nice engine with DOHC, VVT and 283HP, but how much HP does my wife need to get the kids to school, sports, and grocery store. And yes it is the BIGGEST upgrade from the 2010's. My only thing about the 3.6 is with all the new technology, why couldn't they squeeze more mileage out of it(4 to 5 more MPG)? That truly is my beef with the 3.6, so for that I couldn't personally justify waiting like you are. Yes the lower trims ARE getting an added benefit with the 3.6, but we wern't shopping for an S or SE, we wanted the SEL, not even the Premium. As far as being smoother, I can't feel this thing idle, I sometimes check the dash to see if the tach is reading. I just sold my Cummins Turbo Diesel Dodge Ram with almost 218K on it---that's not a smooth engine. 

I do plan on towing my boat with this van, my current tow vehicle is a 97 GMC Yukon with a 255HP 5.7 with 190,XXX miles on the original engine. So 4 less HP isn't that far off, would the extra 32 HP help, sure would, but when compared to what I use now, no difference really . As far as not costing me extra at the pump, I'm light years ahead from my 10-11 MPG from my Yukon. 

I do agree with you on justifying the price by adding the extra interior/exterior goodies. But as you can read in my earlier post- nothing would have been a deal breaker and you can see my preferences like the rack. 

If the 2010 and 2011 were side by side and the price was the exact same---your damn right I'd take the 2011. But being 8 to 10K lower, I'll add the fogs, lockpick to get more from the RER, and add the 19" Journey wheels and still be well below the 2011 MSRP. Remember I was looking at vehicles with the 45K price tag, and was willing to go there but in the end we got everything we wanted and I didn't care what flavor it came in. We got all our options for 14K less than the GMC or Saturn. My wife had the biggest hurdle, getting over the minivan syndrome, even with the savings. 

It's all personal preference on what everyone want's/like's and is willing to wait for.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I really don't get the 3.6 engine being such a deal maker. If the price is the same I would go with the new motor just for technological advances, but in terms of real world application, it's a wash. No one is going to convince me that the few extra horsepower is going to be barely noticeable, especially in day to day driving. Unless there is a savings to be realized at the fuel pump, your spending a heck of a lot more for very little performance improvement, if noticeable at all. 

I think if someone is going to buy a 2011 and spend around $5-10k more, they should do it for something other than the motor. I do Like many of the improvements and if I could get a 2011 at the same discount as the 2010, then it would be worth it. But only at the same or close pricing. Otherwise, I would be better served spending $5k on doing more upgrades than a 2011 can provide.

I am disappointed in two things:
1. The nappa leather appears to be lower quality. It looks like the switch to Vienna is a cost cutting approach. 
2. The gauges didn't get upgraded. What the heck! Since when did a Chrysler model have better gauges than a VW? That seemed like a no brained long ago. 

Everything else sounds good, but not $5-10k good. 

Maybe at the end of 2011 they will slash prices again. Then it would be a good deal.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

I'm planning to buy a 2010 SEL while the huge price discounts are still in effect. Not enough in the 2011 to make me want to pay more.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

It was harder to find one than I thought, but I'm traveling to PA on Saturday to pick it up. :thumbup: Stock on 2010 SELs is now very, very low.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

just saw the 2011, love the new second row seats and updated engine !


----------



## 2005cts (Oct 17, 2010)

Raring 2 Go said:


> It was harder to find one than I thought, but I'm traveling to PA on Saturday to pick it up. :thumbup: Stock on 2010 SELs is now very, very low.


Curious what price you got? Do you mind sharing?


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

Nope - price was $29.1K. SEL + NAV + RSE. Roughly the same price they've been going for for the last couple of months. One dealership would have done 28.6K but they couldn't find one.


----------



## adam211 (Nov 2, 2006)

Raring 2 Go said:


> Nope - price was $29.1K. SEL + NAV + RSE. Roughly the same price they've been going for for the last couple of months. One dealership would have done 28.6K but they couldn't find one.


Thanks for sharing. I'm strongly considering a 2010 leftover. Does anyone know about how much I should pay for a 2010 SE w/RSE? Can i install a navigation system and back-up camera after? I like the idea of getting an AllGIG or Lockpick. Any recommendations for a nav if i get a SE w/RSE?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

adam211 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm strongly considering a 2010 leftover. Does anyone know about how much I should pay for a 2010 SE w/RSE? Can i install a navigation system and back-up camera after? I like the idea of getting an AllGIG or Lockpick. Any recommendations for a nav if i get a SE w/RSE?


2010 Routan SE's with RSE listed for $33,400 add 1K for NAV, and then subtract either $8,500 or$10,500 from those prices(some dealers only advertise the $8,500). So theroetically you SHOULD be able to get one for around $23,400, if they won't budge off the $8,500 discount start adding accessories (fog lights and monster mats and anything else to get you close to a grand--see if they'll bite) or start to walk, they need to move these vans.

Not sure where your located but here's a link to a ton of them in NJ, you might be able to hammer them for more since they have so many.
http://www.eastcoastautomall.com/search/Volkswagen+Routan+mM

Good luck and take advantage of the discounts!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We love our SEL


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Raring 2 Go said:


> Nope - price was $29.1K. SEL + NAV + RSE. Roughly the same price they've been going for for the last couple of months. One dealership would have done 28.6K but they couldn't find one.


That's great! I couldn't get my dealer to come lower than $32.5k for mine with fog lights and monster mats (all 3 rows) included. Of course mine was dealer trade to get the Neptune Blue color I wanted.


----------



## sunball (Dec 24, 2010)

We got it last December. Out-the-door price is $30150 (6%tax) for 2010 SEL+NAv+RSE. Just for your info. Yes, even last Dec, the stock was already very low.....




Raring 2 Go said:


> Nope - price was $29.1K. SEL + NAV + RSE. Roughly the same price they've been going for for the last couple of months. One dealership would have done 28.6K but they couldn't find one.


----------



## sunball (Dec 24, 2010)

I know people got 2010 SE base model for OTD price $23200. Just for you reference. In our local area, dealer has a lot SE left over but not too many SEL. You might be able to get a good deal based on your local inventory.



adam211 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm strongly considering a 2010 leftover. Does anyone know about how much I should pay for a 2010 SE w/RSE? Can i install a navigation system and back-up camera after? I like the idea of getting an AllGIG or Lockpick. Any recommendations for a nav if i get a SE w/RSE?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Steveaut said:


> It sounds like I am going to wish I waited for 2011. They finally fixed the skimming on the SEL model (roof rack, fogs, better controls, etcetera).


sounds to me that im going to get a 2011 and trade in my 09


----------



## wtango1 (Dec 11, 2003)

iPinch said:


> Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats


 Can anyone confirm or deny the "Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats"??? 

I DO NOT see it in paf's scan of the catalog's feature page above AND no mention of it on the VW Routan website's feature page. http://www.vw.com/en/models/routan/features_and_specs.html 

iPinch...just wondering where you obtained your list? Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

wtango1 said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny the "Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats"???
> 
> I DO NOT see it in paf's scan of the catalog's feature page above AND no mention of it on the VW Routan website's feature page. http://www.vw.com/en/models/routan/features_and_specs.html
> 
> iPinch...just wondering where you obtained your list? Thanks!


 
9 posts up iPinch said he saw the seats. 

Also I have not seen it but, if it is like the Dodge 2nd row, the seat frame stays clipped to the floor in the same place and the seat cushion and seat back slide on top of the seat frame. It is a pretty cool setup. DGC's and T&C use it for the stow n' blow.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

wtango1 said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny the "Fore/aft adjustment added for 2nd row seats"???
> 
> I DO NOT see it in paf's scan of the catalog's feature page above AND no mention of it on the VW Routan website's feature page. http://www.vw.com/en/models/routan/features_and_specs.html
> 
> iPinch...just wondering where you obtained your list? Thanks!


 I was at the Philly auto show yesterday and made a point to investigate this and I can confirm they do in fact have this adjustment on the 2011's.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I too was just at the Philly autoshow (major disapointment all the way around).

As confirmed by JETwagen, the Routan does have the sliding second row which seems could possibly be put in our earlier Routans.*** To me it seems to be a wasted upgrade, while allowing the 3rd row more leg room if there are any passengers in the 2nd row they will be eating headrests for breakfast, lunch and dinner.*** At full back postion the seats seem to be exactly where ours are now.

The new textured leather is nice.

The new leather pillow-topped arm rests are for the driver and passenger seats only, no 2nd row. Also looks like they could be upgraded to our early Routans (I may investigate pricing). They may also fit the 2nd row too, I believe they are the same as the fronts.

The new steering wheel is nice. A little fatter than the 09 and 10's. Also intergrated the the Uconnect and Voice command, and the Compass Mini-Trip Computer controls (MPG, Outside Temp etc...) button is now on the wheel not the dash. The trip odometer reset button is now on the wheel too. And they did away with the Cruise Control stalk and put those controls on there too. No air conditioning/heat control intergration as I think someone mentioned eariler. 

There is an ECO button by the 4 way flasher button above the heater controls.

The new roof rack with hiding load bars (they fold into the front to back runners).

The new engine of course.

The new tires, look like SUV tires, but way better than the Turanzas.

3rd row seems to be the only row to get new headrests by the look of it, they're big, flat, ugly and fold flat to have the seat stow.

I really wish they brought a Premium to the show, I like to look at all the bells and whistles.

***These are just my opinions on the 2nd row sliders, others may find this handy or needed***


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree - wish they had the SEL at the show... I too thought the leatherette option was close to leather.

Didn't notice the roof rack... bummed I didn't notice that one.

DID like the extra credit they were offering on the rou... $500 show cash.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

Wife and I ordered a 2011 Routan SE w/RSE & NAV and should arrive any day now. 
Never thought we'd be a van family, but we are really excited to get it. My wife will drive it primarily since she is with the kids during the day, but Im looking forward to taking it on the boys trip to Sebring for the 12 hour.

Will post pics once we get it =)


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

What type of deal did you get? I am wondering how agressive a buyer can be right now with the 2011.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

they just announced 0% for 2011 models


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*New 2011*

What color did you get? Interior and exterior.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> What type of deal did you get? I am wondering how agressive a buyer can be right now with the 2011.



I actually get a corporate deal for corporate employees/retirees =)




VWroutanvanman said:


> What color did you get? Interior and exterior.


Ext: Mercury Silver 
Interior: Aero Gray


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*color choice*

Grey-t


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

iPinch said:


>



Thanks for posting the video. Our 2011 Routan has finally arrived at the dealer and will be picking it up this week. Hopefully today/tomorrow.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

So I got a hands on glimpse of the 2011 Routan while waiting on my 6k service on 2010 model.

I think there is definite improvement -- in the engine and in the interior. The steering wheel is definitely a big plus and the sliding 2nd row seats are nice (although they seem littler lower than the 2010 ones).

Overall I think I approve of the mods - good addition to a worthy van.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

Finally took delivery on the Routan last Thursday. Havent had a chance to take pictures yet as we have been extremely busy. Overall we are very happy with it. Especially since the Rear Seat DVD's keep the kids quiet =)

Backup camera is nice, especially for the wife since shes not used to backing in the garage.

The fold down seats in the rear & the sliding captain chairs in the middle are a great feature. Overall its a great family van.

Also very happy with the fact it comes standard with "tinted privacy glass" on all the sides. 
Also the retractable "sun shades" keep out even more sun from the kids faces. At night you cant even see in. Luckily tinting the front 2 (Driver & passenger) windows wont cost that much.
Will post up pics as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was comparing the middle seats in the 2011 to the 2010. It looks like they cut back the padding in the 2011. Take a look and see if you agree. It looks like the padding is better in the 2010. I also read a review of the 2011 that complained of the seats.


----------

